# Mẹo hay giúp ăn gian diện tích căn phòng



## lindanga (5/8/21)

Mẹo hay giúp ăn gian diện tích căn phòng Chỉ cần có chút linh hoạt và sáng tạo trong việc sắp xếp vật dụng và bố trí nội thất, bạn có thể “ăn gian” diện tích cho ngôi nhà nhỏ hẹp của mình. Không phải ai cũng có điều kiện sở hữu một ngôi nhà rộng rãi, tiện nghi và thoải mái. Có nhiều gia đình đang phải sinh hoạt trong một không gian vừa phải thậm chí là nhỏ hẹp cùng những người thân. Tuy nhiên, đừng để không gian chật hẹp khiến bạn có cảm giác tù túng, chỉ cần một chút khéo léo, bạn hoàn toàn có thể "nới rộng" căn hộ của mình. Chọn tông màu cho nhà hẹp Nên chọn Máy khuếch tán mùi hương tông màu trắng cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Sắc trắng sẽ là “vị cứu tinh” giúp không gian nhỏ hẹp trở nên rộng hơn rất nhiều so với kích thước thật. Đồ nội thất màu trắng, bàn trắng, trần nhà màu trắng và bức tường màu xám nhạt với các phụ kiện sáng màu cũng là một cách làm cho ngôi nhà trông hiện đại và rộng hơn. Trong thời trang, trang phục sọc theo chiều dọc khiến người mặc trông cao và mảnh khảnh hơn, trong khi đó người mặc đồ sọc ngang nhìn có vẻ đẫy đà. Lý thuyết này cũng đúng khi áp dụng trong trang trí nội thất. Sơn tường nhà với họa tiết sọc dọc, nhỏ khiến trần nhà như cao hơn, “mẹo” này rất hợp với những nơi trần nhà thấp. Mặt khác, nếu bạn bán Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng muốn căn phòng được “nới rộng”, hãy dùng sọc ngang. Nên dùng những màu sắc cùng tông nhẹ để bức tường không quá nổi trội so với những đồ dùng nội thất. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bí ẩn từ sàn nhà Căn nhà chật hẹp của bạn sẽ trở nên thông thoáng hơn nếu biết cách chọn vật liệu sàn nhà. Sàn gỗ ép hoặc gỗ tự nhiên sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo bới chúng giúp tầm mắt bạn trải dài và sàn nhà trông như thênh thang hơn. Lưu ý không nên đặt thảm trong những căn phòng nhỏ. Thảm giúp tạo cảm giác ấm cúng nhưng cũng sẽ thu hẹp ánh nhìn của bạn về không gian. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể chọn cách sắp đặt phòng khách của mình nằm trên một mặt sàn cao hơn mặt sàn thật đánh dấu khu vực sinh hoạt chung. Mở ra một khoảng trống phía dưới cho lưu trữ giường ngủ. Thế là khoảng cách giữa sàn nhà và khu vực phòng khách không chỉ có chức năng phân vùng mà còn có công dụng ẩn giấu, chứa đồ kín đáo. Hoặc góc làm việc và giường ngủ được nâng cos nền so với các vùng chức năng khác cũng tạo hiệu quả phân tách không gian và bổ sung lưu trữ tiện dụng. Những chiếc ghế hữu ích Không nên mua sắm các loại ghế dài cồng kềnh khi trang trí cho không gian nhỏ. Chúng sẽ tạo cảm giác như không gian bị nhồi đầy, chật chội và bức bối. Bạn nên chọn những chiếc ghế tựa, sofa đơn có kết cấu gọn gàng. Không gian trống giữa mỗi chiếc ghế tạo cho gian phòng sự thông thoáng và rộng rãi.Ngoài ra, nên chọn mua ghế xếp để tiện sử sụng và cất giữ sẽ không chiếm quá nhiều diện tích căn nhà. Nên có gì trên tường? Với không gian chật hẹp, các kiến trúc sư thường khuyên gia chủ nên sắp xếp đồ trang trí, sách, đĩa CD… trên những chiếc kệ treo tường. Ti vi, đầu đĩa cũng có thể được treo trên cao ở một vị trí hợp lý. Những tấm gương treo tường cũng nên được đặt ở vị trí đối xứng với cửa sổ, hướng ra bên ngoài có tác dụng “nhân đôi” diện tích. Bên cạnh đó, vật liệu bằng kính trong suốt được ưu tiên sử dụng cho cả cửa sổ nhằm tạo cảm giác không gian rộng hơn. Cửa sổ kích thước lớn “biến” căn phòng nhỏ có vẻ rộng hơn. Bí quyết là khi ánh sáng chiếu vào tối đa, căn phòng trở nên khoáng đạt và rộng rãi. Tận dụng góc xéo “thừa thãi” sinh ra bởi mặt sàn chéo và bức tường, một góc làm việc tối giản và xinh xắn sẽ ra đời. Bạn có thể thiết kế hai tầng kệ mở cho góc làm việc này để chứa máy tính xách tay và đặt các món đồ trang trí Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn. Góc nhỏ đủ để gia chủ có cơ hội trưng bày những món đồ yêu thích. Bên dưới những chiếc tủ, kệ bạn có thể sẽ bắt gặp những khoảng trống phù hợp cho nơi để giày dép, sách vở, vật dụng cá nhân một cách gọn gàng, ngăn nắp.


----------

